
The Death of App Attribution - aeromusek
https://hackernoon.com/the-death-of-app-attribution-abb6f370d0c7
======
JohnFen
Death of attribution? That sounds good to me. Personally, I do everything that
I can to deny marketers as much data as possible, including attribution. If
they don't like that, they only have themselves to blame. They started this
war against people, after all.

